# Anyone had zero fertilization but gone on to have success??



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi - we have just had ICSI at the royal (ICSI due to male factor) and had 5 eggs collected yesterday. Out of those 4 were mature enough to inject with sperm but unfortunately there was zero fertilization. Totally knocked by this as we had ICSI under 2 years ago at GCRM and retrieved 12 eggs of which 5 fertilized and we have a wee boy as a result of our tx there. Just wondering if anyone else has had such a bad experience but went on to have success at a later stage? I just want to hear that all is not lost for us!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there I have no experience of this but did not want to read and run! Do you think that mane you weren't on a high enough dose of meds? As if you had 12 eggs retrieved 2 years ago, but half this time? Just an idea.
Xx


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Rosecat I am sorry you had this experience.  I had this experience in  during my first cycle.  I only had 5 eggs collected and no fertilisation.  During my second the rfc monitored me very closely gave me much higher doses and it got 14 eggs and 10 fertilised and  a bfp  I never really got any explanation apart from every cycle is different.  I am now pregnant naturally despite lots of issues.  I really think every cycle can be different and know how hard it is but hope that the next cycle can help dreams come true.


----------

